# troubleshooting error 732 ppp protocols (modem)



## teamost (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a fresh install of Windows 2000 Professional and am setting the
computer up so I can connect to my ISP with the 56k modem. I'm pretty
sure the modem works fine, because I took it out of an old machine
where it had worked reliably for years. I have the correct drivers
for the modem. However, when I dial up the ISP, it connects then
authenticates my username and PW, but about half of the time I get the
'error 732' your computer and the host could not agree on PPP
protocols. The other half of the time it seems to connect and log me
in just fine. I don't know why it sometimes works, and sometimes
doesn't. Tech support at my ISP was not helpful. One other thing I
noticed, on the dial-up attempts which do ultimately prove successful
logins, it does seem to take longer than usual at the part of the
connection where it is logging me in with my username and PW. Are
there some settings I can change to fix this so I can log in
consistently and not get the error 732 message? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say from here, but I'm going to guess that the error may be an indication of marginal phone lines. Is it possible to try a different POP for the ISP to see if the results change?


----------



## teamost (Apr 27, 2007)

As far as phone lines go, I think the lines from the house in general are pretty good. Other rooms always connect and nearly true 56k throughput levels. Having said that, it's possible that the jack in question, which is in the basement, has something funny going on, but it does seem that when it successfully connects the throughput is expected levels of 'good'.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's been too long since I've see a dial-up account for me to remember if I ever saw that error. :smile:


----------

